# Lampe an steckdose anschließen



## Kokopalme (26. Mai 2014)

*Lampe an steckdose anschließen*

Guten Morgen,

habe mir eine Leuchtstoff Röhre gekauft und möchte die Lampe gerne an die Steckdose anschließen. Also ich habe von einer Mehrfachsteckdose das Kabel abgeschnitten, und die Enden abisoliert. Da hab ich jetzt Grün/gelb(Erde) und den Blauen und Braunen Leiter.

Die Lampe (metallgehäuse) hat aber an der Lüsterklemme nur Rot und Blau. Keine Erde.

Wenn ich die Lampe aufschraube, ist da aber auch noch ein Erdungsleiter an das Gehäuse geschraubt.

Meine Frage jetzt, reicht es, wenn ich die Rot/Braun und Blauen Kabel anschließe, oder sollte ich noch die Erde vom Stecker an die Lampe anschließen?

beste Grüße 

Christian


Hier noch ein Bild vom ganzen:


----------



## efdev (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lampe an steckdose anschließen*

naja ohne erde eben keine erde, was bei einem metallgehäuse mmn nicht sehr schlau ist.
und das gefahrenpotential unnötig in die höhe treibt.


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lampe an steckdose anschließen*

Hat es nicht am gehäuse eine Klemme wo der Erdungsdraht befestigt werden kann?

Wie gesagt, Metallgehäuse ohne Erdung ist generell eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Kokopalme (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lampe an steckdose anschließen*

ja, mich wundert halt, das es anscheinend so vorgesehen ist, keine Erden anzuschließen.

Ich kann jetzt aber bedenkenlos die "Erde die aus der Steckdose kommt" an die Erde in der Lampe anlöten?


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lampe an steckdose anschließen*

Ich würde die Erde vom Kabel an die Lüsterklemme anschliessen. 
Auf der anderen Seite der Lüsterklemme würde ich ein Draht anschliessen, welche auf der einen Seite eine Aderendhülse hat (Wie die anderen Erd-Kabel in der Lampe) und an der Schraube festmachen.
Löten ist nicht ideal, weil sich der Kontakt wieder lösen kann.


----------



## Kokopalme (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lampe an steckdose anschließen*

ok mach ich , Danke


----------



## T-Drive (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lampe an steckdose anschließen*

hab mich geirrt...


----------

